
IProcessing: open framework for native iPhone apps using the Processing language - chaostheory
http://luckybite.com/iprocessing/
======
ewjordan
It looks like this is missing one of the (IMO) most useful pieces of
Processing, though: the "one click to run" IDE. Processing is pretty much the
only environment around that you can download, open, type in a few lines of
code, and have an OpenGL accelerated graphical program running without any
sort of configuration or installation, and (again, IMO) this is one of the
most compelling things about it, especially for beginners. That would be
particularly nice for iPhone, especially since XCode sucks so hard, but I
can't be too greedy - I realize that getting things to build for iPhone is a
nasty process that essentially must go through XCode, so perhaps there's
nothing that can be done.

Even just as a library Processing is quite useful, filling in all of those
simple graphical things that intuitively feel like they "should" be in any
language by default (line drawing, fills, etc., and especially all the
annoying graphical setup and keeping frame rates steady), so I'll definitely
be checking this out.

------
Timothee
That's kind of weird: serendipity made it so that I ended up going back to
Processing.org just last night and was wondering on my way to work if there
was a way to make iPhone apps with Processing. I guess there is.

(serendipity went like so: a colleague had a stone carving class, I looked at
the association site, which had electronic classes including about Arduino,
which brought me to Arduino.cc, then to Processing.org because they're using
the same base framework/IDE)

------
Volt
Alternatively, OpenFrameworks[1] (C++) targets the iPhone. I haven't used OF
before, but I assume there's a speed/familiarity tradeoff here if you already
know Processing.

[1] <http://www.openframeworks.cc/>

------
hsuresh
Is there a port of Processing to android yet?

~~~
briancooley
Check here: <http://android.processing.org/>

